# My Experience with GM customer service



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Via phone or our Chevy Customer Care folks here on CruzeTalk? Personally I think the folks here are far superior.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been dealing with both. GM customer care on CruzeTalk are one million percent better than the phone reps so far. I am very happy with the "online" help I have received on CruzeTalk.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't forget NHTSA to document your issue. 

Vehicle Owners | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Jim. I just recently logged a complaint with NHTSA, since GM corporate was not calling me back. I have listed my "coolant smell issues" on their site. I have also done a lot of research and have found people with the same problem in the Malibu, Cruze and the Sonic. I think this is a HUGE problem that is just waiting to surface completely!!


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Reach out the Jackie or Erica here on cruzetalk. They are by far the most helpful branch of GM customer care ive dealt with. They put me in touch with my regional manager and kept up with my case even after it was handed off to a GM phone rep.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Thank you guys for all of the compliments and the positive feed back!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

prince_bigd - I have reached out to Erica, Jackie and Stacey here on the forums and they have been very helpful. I am dealing with Roberto via telephone. He is supposed to call me at 10am tomorrow morning...will update then.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

*UPDATE* - I was supposed to get a phone call last Tuesday from the GM early response team and I did. I was called by Roberto and he told me he needed to review my file and call me back at 10:30am Thursday to offer me a solution to my "coolant smell" problem. Here is a timeline:

*Thursday 11:20am* - Roberto calls and I am in a meeting since he was supposed to call at 10:30am
*Thursday 3:00pm* - I call Roberto and leave a message
*Friday 3:00pm* - I call Roberto and leave a message
*Tuesday 1:00pm* - I call Roberto and leave a message
*Wednesday 10:00am* - I have a message on CruzeTalk from Erica stating Roberto will call me Thursday at 10:00am
*Thursday 10:50am* - I get a call from Tiffany from the early response team

When I left messages on Roberto's voicemail the message stated that he would call back within 24hrs...when I finally got a call back it was 164hrs later!!

GM's early response team (via telephone) is pathetic. They made me an offer on trading in my car toward a new GM vehicle, but the offer was a total joke!! Recently my wife needed a new car because we have a baby on the way and we were looking at new GM's, Hyundai's and Kia's, etc. We went out and bought a new Kia this past weekend because of how GM was treating us with the Cruze.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> *UPDATE* - I was supposed to get a phone call last Tuesday from the GM early response team and I did. I was called by Roberto and he told me he needed to review my file and call me back at 10:30am Thursday to offer me a solution to my "coolant smell" problem. Here is a timeline:
> 
> *Thursday 11:20am* - Roberto calls and I am in a meeting since he was supposed to call at 10:30am
> *Thursday 3:00pm* - I call Roberto and leave a message
> ...


From reading what you wrote I would call that poor customer service just in the fact you were promised to speak to Roberto multiple times and instead you get nothing from Roberto and finally get a call from someone else with a poor offer. I would personally ask for Roberto's boss name/contact because of the issues getting a hold of him in a timely manner and of course you're dissatisfaction with GMs offer. Considering what you wrote about this issue and GMs response so far I don't think anyone can blame you for buying a different brand.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Pilsner - I am furious about how GM is handling this situation...especially since there is a current class action lawsuit against GM due to the "coolant smell" issue with the Cruze model.


----------



## DELCO666 (Nov 9, 2013)

Enjoy that fine piece of kia engineering. They never have problems. Haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I think the biggest issue is inconsistent communication between channels at GM. Honestly Ive dealt with phone/internet/sales and regional reps. The problem seems to be some are much more consistent and seem more vested or at least better trained than others. I had an awesome experience with our reps on here, the dealership that i had my car serviced at is awesome but phone communication was not up to par. Im sorry you had a poor experience with your cruze. Every manufacturer has recalls, suits and issues. for the number of cars sold the cruze has above average reliability compared to most. For some insight into the NTHSA system too consider how many reports are actual issues and not user error. The cruze has had a few major issues though that seem pretty much resolved on the newer models, Coolant leaking on earlier models, PCV valve failure, and the Brake booster issue. Again most of these are limited to the first model year or two. 
As far as kia goes I find that most newer kias and hyundais are very well built and featured cars. An Optima was my second choice behind the cruze. A little scope though in 2012 chevy sold just under 240k cruzes just in the US, while KIA sold just around 550k vehicles total. So its hard to compare by using sites like NHTSA because issues do get skewed by sales numbers. Then things like toyotas unintended acceleration gets blown out of proportion by false reports and user error. However the Coolant issue is def well known and documented and I dont understand why they would drag about on fixing it for you.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, Kia was making crap for a long time, but after driving the 2014 Sportage I must admit they have come a long way. Kia also has a 5 year/ 60,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty with a 10 year/ 100,000 mile powertrain warranty. This car will be traded before the bumper to bumper warranty is out anyway  

I think that the Cruze is, for the most part, well designed. Has decent power for the gas mileage too. I just happened to get one that has had, in my opinion, a lot of issues:

1) Coolant smell issue
2) Driver side rear door handle (came loose)
3) Passenger side front wheel bearing (groan)
4) Front struts and springs (thump)
5) Blower motor (squeak)
6) water pump (leaking)
7) Coolant reservoir cap (replaced to try and fix issue #1)
8) HVAC assembly (replaced to try and fix issue #1)
9) Intermediate shaft replacement (squeak)
10) Passenger side axle shaft seal (leaking) 

That's a lot of problems for a vehicle with less than 38,000 miles! Not to mention a lot of these problems took multiple trips to the dealership to get fixed. Don't you think that is a lot of issues with a new car?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

*UPDATE - *I spoke with Tiffany with the early response team. They won't budge on their offer, which is fine, I just will no longer purchase GM vehicles in the future. I had to insist that GM bring in an engineer to look at my vehicle to come up with a fix for the coolant smell issue that I am having. Tiffany is setting that up. I doubt that they will have an actual solution to the problem, but lets see. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Honestly with that many issues I would push the case for lemon law if your state allows. I can see your frustration as I would feel the same way. Honestly I felt that way with My HHR i traded in on my cruze it was one problem after another. My cruze though has been great other than an issue caused by the dealer before I got the car. Every manufacturer has lemons and sometimes they should just suck it up and make lemonade. They would certianly keep more customers that way. I will say that one dealership locally and the phone experience almost turned me off from GM totally, However the Team on here jackie and erica, and a different dealership made me a happy and impressed customer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm with the OP, customer serivice is a joke. I recieved better information and was called when scheduled by the dealership. Customer service(distric rep) would not call when they said they would, had little or no new information(though the dealer had updates everytime) & came back with an appalling offer for the two weeks I was without my car(within the first month of ownership). 

Sure the customer service on here have helped many but in reality they are only here to make it seem like GM cares. GM already has your money, they really do not care if your that happy or if you will buy another GM car. Every year a new batch of suckers graduate and a precentage will always buy a chevy. 

If GM really cared for its customers it would fix allot of the OPs complaints and not keep making cars with the same faults/faulty parts. This is the same as old GM, guess they will never learn.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I also asked that GM provide a GMPP extended warranty on my vehicle, but they said "no, we can't that at this time, not until we fix the current problem. Then we can talk about an extended warranty." What??!! Really??!! I guess they really don't want me to buy a GM vehicle again LOL.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

ChuzCruze said:


> I also asked that GM provide a GMPP extended warranty on my vehicle, but they said "no, we can't that at this time, not until we fix the current problem. Then we can talk about an extended warranty." What??!! Really??!! I guess they really don't want me to buy a GM vehicle again LOL.


they probably want to delay the fix until its out of warrnty then say" we cant give you an extended warrnty since yours expired. I hope i dont have these issues with my cruze... best of luck to you


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Just remember that as with all things if you have a positive experience youll rarely feel the need to share, but when you do have problems you tend to tell others to warn them. I know that OP is def having real issues and ones that others have had at least some, but dont let that chance make you worry youll have the same issues. i think the real issue here isnt the mechanical problems but GMs poor handling of the situation. And it only takes one rusty gear in the wheel to throw the whole thing off kilter. Even if Gm does have good intentions, they still have too many employees and policies in place that adhere to that old GM mantra. I will say though that Ive saw both ends of the spectrum so it really does come down to people.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

14cruze1.4 - by law they must fix an issue that is out of the warranty period, if it was an issue during the warranty period, but not fixed.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with prince-bigd. Not all Cruzes have problems, remember there are a ton of Cruze owners out there that have had zero issues with their Cruze. I just happened to get one that was built on a Monday or something LOL! I wish I had a better experience with my first new GM vehicle, unfortunately after this experience it most likely will be my last (unless GM does something to change my mind). I have owned four new Fords in the past and decided to give GM a shot. I plan on buying a luxury car (_was thinking Cadillac_, Mercedes or BMW) in the future, maybe in two years as well as a sports car (to fill the new garage I am building).


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Man sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully you at least get it fixed. Am I allowed to ask what the offer was that they gave you?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, since the deal isn't going anywhere, GM offered $2,000 toward a new GM vehicle which would still leave me upside down on my Cruze if I traded it in. I cannot sell the vehicle on my own because MA law states that when you sell a used vehicle it cannot have any safety defects at the time of sale, or else you are liable. The coolant smell issue is a safety issue.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

So disappointed in GM. Working with Roberto and his team at the phone center was terrible. Roberto's assistant had agreed to send out an engineer to look at my Cruze, all I had to do was schedule an appointment time at my local dealership. After my last conversation with Roberto's assistant it came to light that what was actually going to happen was a "Subject matter specialist" from TAC was going to speak to the dealership. That was not what we had agreed upon. It sounds like GM's plan of action is "delay, delay, delay and hope the problem goes away".

Oh well. Traded in my Cruze this weekend to end this nightmare. I will never buy another GM product again and I tell everyone I can about this whole experience. I wish everyone the best of luck with their Cruzes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Closing this thread as no good can come from the replies.


----------

